# 20” Federgabel



## TheSpecialK (15. April 2020)

Hallo zusammen,

unser Kurzer entwickelt sich zu einem ganz anständigen Bike Buddy. Da will ich ihm was gutes tun und sein Orbea MX20 mit einer Federgabel aufrüsten.
bisher habe ich die
Spinner Grind Air
SR Suntour XCM-JR-AIR-SL
Manitou Machete Junior 
Gefunden.

Die Manitou baut recht hoch und ist verhältnismäßig teuer.

Aufgrund der Kommentare hier bin ich etwas ab von der Spinner.

Was haltet ihr von der Suntour?
Danke und viele Grüße


----------



## DocLumpi (15. April 2020)

Hallo, unsere Junior hatt das MX20 Team und seit Ostern jetzt die Spinner Grind Air Gabel.

 Einbauhöhe ist nur geringfügig höher als die Starrgabel, daher haben wird einen Spacer unter dem Vorbau nach oben gegeben.

Funktion der Gabel ist sehr gut, sind schon ein paar wurzelige Trails gefahren und da arbeitet die Gabel tatsächlich ?

Luftdruck einstellen geht auch supi, laut der Tabelle auf der Gabel ab 50psi.
Die Gabel fährt schon ab ca. 35PSI voll aus. 
Lässt sich daher schon ordentlich einstellen, sodass auch bei kleinen Unebenheiten die Gabel anspricht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Grizzly71 (15. April 2020)

Wie alt ist denn dein "Kleiner" ? drei ?
Die Frage ist doch eher ob er mit dem Alter unbedingt eine Federgabel braucht. Auch die leichten Federgabeln sind in der Regel doch einiges schwerer als eine Starrgabel. Aus meiner Sicht macht eine Federgabel an einem 20" noch keinen Sinn, eher dann am nächst größeren Bike. Und da die ja sehr schnell wachsen wir das eh nicht lange dauern.


----------



## DocLumpi (15. April 2020)

Das Thema Federgabel bei 20 Zoll und auch noch bei 24 ist natürlich schon auch subjektiv.
 Kommt schon auch auf die Nutzung vom Bike an. Mein Sohn hat das Rad seit er 5 einhalb war, heuer passt es ihm auch noch gut ( jetzt bald 7).

Wir fahren regelmäßig Trails bei uns und auch in Bikeparks ( klar, eher Flow& Familytrails). Da hat das Upgrade auf Federgabel schon Sinn gemacht. Vorher hat er schon ab und zu über “eingeschlafene“ Hände geklagt. ( lt. seiner Aussage ?).


----------



## Grizzly71 (15. April 2020)

Ich hatte damals eine gebrauchte 26" er Manitou R7 an das 24" Bike meines Sohnes geschraubt. 
Die war auf sein leichtes Gewicht sehr gut einstellbar und hatte soweit ich mich erinnern kann unter 1,4kg. Die Original Stahlgabel war mit dem Stahlvorbau schwerer als das neue System, das machte also durchaus Sinn.


----------



## TheSpecialK (15. April 2020)

Danke für euren Beitrag.
Über das Gewicht mache ich mir keine Sorgen mehr. Hatte mich erst total wuschig machen lassen hier beim querlesen. Meinem Sohn (6) scheint das nicht zu stören. Der schmeisst die Kiste auch so hin und her.

Wir fahren wirklich viele „ordentliche“ Waldtrails und gerade bei längeren (in Kinderdimensionen > 20km) Ritten durch die Wälder wird der arme ganz schön durchgeschüttelt.


----------



## LockeTirol (16. April 2020)

Als einzige richtig gute Gabel in 20" kenne ich nur die Saso. Die wird jeweils unter Eigennamen bei VPACE, Commencal und Propain verbaut. 
Einzeln kaufen kann man die auf Anfrage meines Wissens nur bei VPACE.


----------



## odolmann (15. Juli 2020)

Ich hänge mich mal kurz hier rein - habe vor an unser MX20 Team auch eine Spinner Grind Air zu verbauen (liegt hier). Will die Starrgabel beiseite stellen um ggf. schnell zurück bauen zu können, daher suche ich den richtigen Gabelkonus für die Federgabel...
@TheSpecialK kannst du oder jemand anders mir weiterhelfen?


----------



## TheSpecialK (15. Juli 2020)

Leider nein. Tatsächlich ist das Thema gerade wieder aktuell, nachdem wir die ersten Runden im Bikepark waren. 
@odolmann wo hast du die Grind Air erstanden?

Viele Grüße


----------



## odolmann (15. Juli 2020)

Ein User hier aus dem Forum hatte die Federgabel bei kleinanzeigen angeboten, ich konnte dann nicht widerstehen und habe sie genommen. Wir sind öfter auf Trails unterwegs und mein Kleiner klagt nach einer Weile über müde Hände (liegt sicher zum Teil auch an den V-Brakes). Der Große auf dem 24er Early Rider Trail hat es da leichter. Klar schließen wir diese Lücke nun nicht komplett aber das Mithalten wird leichter.

Neu kaufen kannst du sie z.B. hier bei kubikes, ist derzeit auch 
https://www.kubikes.de/kubikes_shop...--Gabel/Federgabel-Spinner-Air-Grind-20-.html

Nochmal ~16€ günstiger wird der Direktkauf beim europäischen Importeur in Polen. Ich hatte da mal im April bei Lukasz angefragt und er bot mir den Direktversand nach D bei Zahlung via Paypal.


----------



## odolmann (18. Juli 2020)

Umbau ist durch, den passenden Gabelkonus habe ich beim Händler um die Ecke gefunden - hat 10min gedauert inkl Aufschlagen und 5€ für die Kaffeekasse





Weil ich einmal dabei war habe ich direkt noch neue Bremsen und Bowdenzüge (Jagwire) sowie einen Satz Smart Sam in 20x2.35“ montiert. Das Bike ist nun bereit für paar wilde Abfahrten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mcsonnenschein (22. Juli 2020)

Finde die RST CAPA 20, als Einstiegsgabel ganz gut, günstiger als die Grind und wenn man sie modifiziert funktioniert sie viel besser als die Grind. Habe sie selber verbaut in einem 16 Zoll Rad.
Habe auch die Grind von ihr bin ich enttäuscht.


----------



## Randy76 (23. Juli 2020)

TheSpecialK schrieb:


> Leider nein. Tatsächlich ist das Thema gerade wieder aktuell, nachdem wir die ersten Runden im Bikepark waren.
> @odolmann wo hast du die Grind Air erstanden?
> 
> Viele Grüße



*Hallo in die Runde,
ich kann den Lukas von Blue Pill empfehlen! Die Transaktion hat Prima funktioniert!
LG 

Hier noch zum Thema Spinner ein paar Infos:





						Spinner Air 20" Fork- Mtbr.com
					

I finally got a fork from Spinner Taiwan. The fork spec is 50mm of travel, air on one side, non adjustable rebound with lockout on the other side. I



					forums.mtbr.com
				



*
For 20” wheels and disc brakes only I would suggest Spinner 300 air 20”. Same as show at the attached photo.

Price including courier shipping to Germany is 130 EUR.

If you’re interested we can deal transaction via paypal.





-----

Pozdrawiam/Cheers,

Lukasz Nowak



SPINNER EUROPE

Ul. Dobrzyńska 2, 93-486 Lodz, Poland

Email: [email protected]

Mobile: +48 605 607 358


----------



## Bastian_77 (28. Juli 2020)

mcsonnenschein schrieb:


> Finde die RST CAPA 20, als Einstiegsgabel ganz gut, günstiger als die Grind und wenn man sie modifiziert funktioniert sie viel besser als die Grind. Habe sie selber verbaut in einem 16 Zoll Rad.
> Habe auch die Grind von ihr bin ich enttäuscht.


Was muss man da modifizieren?


----------



## mcsonnenschein (29. Juli 2020)

Habe die Innenanschläge geändert und innere Anschraubung unten am Casting geändert.
Alles gut gefettet und bissle Schmieröl mit rein. Und eine passende Feder. Federweg wird mit 50mm angegeben, hat aber durch die Anschlaggummis 35-40mm Federweg. Jetzt habe ich 68mm Federweg. (nutztbar)
Läuft echt gut jetzt.


----------



## odolmann (11. August 2020)

Mal ne Frage in die Runde: unsere 20“ Spinner hat wiederholt den Luftdruck nicht gehalten. Fahren sie mit 50-60psi, im Urlaub auch den ganzen Tag völlig OK mit 2000hm (talwärts) aber so nach 2-4 Tagen war sie dann plötzlich drucklos. Habt ihr eine Idee wie das passieren kann oder gibt’s typische / bekannte Macken die man ggf. beheben kann?


----------



## HarryBeast (29. Dezember 2020)

mcsonnenschein schrieb:


> Habe die Innenanschläge geändert und innere Anschraubung unten am Casting geändert.
> Alles gut gefettet und bissle Schmieröl mit rein. Und eine passende Feder. Federweg wird mit 50mm angegeben, hat aber durch die Anschlaggummis 35-40mm Federweg. Jetzt habe ich 68mm Federweg. (nutztbar)
> Läuft echt gut jetzt.


Du schon wieder  Sehr, sehr cool! Werde versuchen, das am Rad meiner Lütten nachzumachen mit der RST Capa 24".


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## osky (17. Februar 2021)

mcsonnenschein schrieb:


> Finde die RST CAPA 20, als Einstiegsgabel ganz gut, günstiger als die Grind und wenn man sie modifiziert funktioniert sie viel besser als die Grind. Habe sie selber verbaut in einem 16 Zoll Rad.
> Habe auch die Grind von ihr bin ich enttäuscht.


Hallo, du schreibst du hast die Capa 20 modifiziert, hast du da Bilder oder ein Video wie du das gemacht hast? Mein Junior hat seine Spinner Grind geschrotet und er braucht was neues bis sein neues Vpace da ist😉
gruss Bernd


----------



## mcsonnenschein (18. Februar 2021)

Habe das Innenleben verändert (viel ist da nicht ;-) ), damit sie mehr Federweg hat, und eine andere Feder verbaut, passens zum Gewicht.
Und natürlich mit gescheitem Schmieröl und Fett.


----------



## el-locco (20. April 2021)

mcsonnenschein schrieb:


> Habe das Innenleben verändert (viel ist da nicht ;-) ), damit sie mehr Federweg hat, und eine andere Feder verbaut, passens zum Gewicht.
> Und natürlich mit gescheitem Schmieröl und Fett.


Hallo MC Sonnenschein, 

ich wäre Dir sehr dankbar, wenn Du Deine Optimierungen präzisieren könntest.
Welche Änderungen an den Innenanschlägen und der Anschraubung hast Du geändert und welche Federn eingebaut? Kannst Du die Bezugsquellen nennen? Würde gerne die 20" und 24" Gabel meiner Söhne gerne optimieren, damit sie besser anspricht und dem leichten Gewicht meiner Jungs gerecht wird. Vielen Dank und viele Grüße Dominic


----------



## mcsonnenschein (21. April 2021)

Hallo

So genau weiß ich das leider nimmer, aber die rot markierten Teile habe ich bearbeitet.

Bei der Feder musst du bissle probieren, was gut passt und suchen. Die Orginalfeder hat glaub eine Länge 200mm und 3,2mm Dicke


----------



## Commandofon (13. Mai 2021)

Ich habe die Capa 20 in einem Ghost Kato 20" drin. 
Ich kann mir kaum vorstellen, dass die mit der Spinner 300 Air zu vergleichen ist. Die Capa ist eher knapp über Baumarktniveau. Schwer, klobig, ruppiges Ansprechverhalten. Außerdem echt schlechtes Werks-Setup. Durch die Spacer und Dämpfer sind bei "volleingefedert" ca. 10cm Platz zwischen Reifen und Gabelbrücke. Also unnötig hoher Schwerpunkt.
Ich habe die Capa wie folgt modifiziert:
Spacer (Bild 7) raus, Dämpfergummis (Bild 3,6) gekürzt um die Hälfe oder zwei Drittel. Aktuell habe ich ne 240mm mit 0,3 drin. (https://snake-bikes.eu/shop/RST-Spiralfeder-240-mm_1)
Die Feder ist blöderweise dicker vom Umfang, so dass ich die Dämpfervorspannung kürzen musste. Bringt m.E. eh kaum was. Der Federweg liegt jetzt bei ungefähr 80mm und schön weich. Die 0,79 (Capa 20 original, für Liegeräder und so was) und auch die 0,59 (Capa 20 "soft setup") sind viel zu hart, gemessen am aktuellen Fahrergewicht von 21kg.

Ich würde allerdings echt lieber zur Spinner 300 greifen. Sie ist aber laut bluepill.pl ausverkauft.

Die 300 Air ist hier mal mit 80 Euro incl Versand nach D angegeben worden? Kann das wirklich sein?


----------



## odolmann (14. Mai 2021)

Commandofon schrieb:


> Ich würde allerdings echt lieber zur Spinner 300 greifen. Sie ist aber laut bluepill.pl ausverkauft.
> 
> Die 300 Air ist hier mal mit 80 Euro incl Versand nach D angegeben worden? Kann das wirklich sein?


Mir wurde sie vor einem Jahr für 120€ inkl versichertem Versand angeboten, zweistellig geht nur auf dem Gebrauchtmarkt.


----------



## EffEm (18. Juni 2021)

Gibt es irgendwo noch die Sinner Air Gabeln in 20"? Ist da genug Platz für die 2.6x20 Reifen des Commencal Ramones?


----------



## Mzungu (18. Juni 2021)

Ich hatte die Tage meine Finger an einer RST Spex im woom Off. Kein Vergleich zur Spinner. Sobald die wieder irgendwo lieferbar ist, kommt die ins Spark Jr.


----------



## EffEm (19. Juni 2021)

Aber auch die muss man erstmal irgendwo her bekommen. Ich benötige die Ausführung mit Schnellspanner.


----------



## Commandofon (19. Juni 2021)

Mzungu schrieb:


> Ich hatte die Tage meine Finger an einer RST Spex im woom Off. Kein Vergleich zur Spinner. Sobald die wieder irgendwo lieferbar ist, kommt die ins Spark Jr.


Was ist denn jetzt genau besser an der rst Spex?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Commandofon (19. Juni 2021)

Mzungu schrieb:


> Ich hatte die Tage meine Finger an einer RST Spex im woom Off. Kein Vergleich zur Spinner. Sobald die wieder irgendwo lieferbar ist, kommt die ins Spark Jr.


Was ist denn jetzt genau besser an der rst Spex?


----------



## Mzungu (19. Juni 2021)

80 mm Federweg statt 50. Super feinfühliges Ansprechverhalten. Dämpfung.


----------



## Mzungu (25. Juni 2021)

Antwort des RST Support auf meine Frage bezüglich Lieferbarkeit:
Hallo Christian,

leider wird es so schnell nichts mit der SPEX 20 werden, da wir die Gabel großflächig in Europa ausverkauft haben.
RST ist mit der Produktion für den großen Massenmarkt derzeit ausgebucht bis März 2023... es sind wirklich verrückte Zeiten!

Nichts desto trotz einen guten Abend.

LG Stephan, RST_Europe_Team.


Fällt mir jetzt auch nix zu ein.


----------



## baumannma (11. August 2021)

mcsonnenschein schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> So genau weiß ich das leider nimmer, aber die rot markierten Teile habe ich bearbeitet.
> 
> Bei der Feder musst du bissle probieren, was gut passt und suchen. Die Orginalfeder hat glaub eine Länge 200mm und 3,2mm Dicke


@mcsonnenschein weisst du per zufall wie stark die verbaute feder ist? oder rein tryanderror prinzip für eine weichere? fahrer bei mir ist 17kg "schwer", daher muss es wohl deutlich weicher als original werden. und hast du die feder entsprechend länger genommen durch das kürzen anschlag/puffer? 

um jede info dankbar 

grüsse
martin


----------



## mcsonnenschein (16. August 2021)

Hallo

Habe eine Feder 2,5mm stark und 200mm lang. Das ist auch die Orginallänge. Durchmesser weiß ich leider nicht mehr, aber auch sehr nah am Orginal. So ist die Gabel weich und arbeitet ganz gut und Federweg wird genutzt. Vllt wäre auch eine Feder mit einer Stärke von 2,7/2.8mm gut. Verbaut ist eine Feder mit 3,2mm Stärke.


----------



## Charmaquest (20. Dezember 2021)

Hat denn hier eigentlich auch jemand Erfahrung mit der Suntour XCM JR AIR bei so kleinen Rädern? Mein Sohn hat seit letztem Jahr ein kleines 20" Orbea Laufey 20 H30, mit dem er auch zufrieden ist. Die nächsten Austattungen unterscheiden sich nicht nur bei der Gabel (die Suntour beim H20, eine Manitou Junit beim H10), sondern auch Vorbau/Lenker, Felgen, Reifen und Bremsen. 
Im Alltag stellt sich mir die Frage nicht, aber im Frühjahr würde wir gerne mal nach Winterberg auf die Flow-Trails, da frage ich mich ob ihm Suntour nicht noch etwas mehr Sicherheit geben würde. Alternative wäre noch die Kendas durch Rocket Rons zu ersetzen. Gedanken dazu?


----------



## Robby2107 (21. Dezember 2021)

Hallo Charmaquest,

ich würde an Deiner Stelle die Reifen wechseln auf Rocket Ron. Spart meines Wissens etwas Gewicht und bringt sicher auch mehr Grip.
Bei den 20"ern sehe ich das zusätzliche Gewicht der Federgabel als größeren Nachteil gegenüber dem eventuellen Federungsgewinn. Eventuell deshalb, weil der Fahrer auch ein wenig Geicht mitbringen muss, damit die Gabel auch ansprechen kann.

Kannst ihn ja mal auf ein Radl mit so einer Federgabel setzen und schauen ob er durch drücken das Losbrechmoment der Gabel überwinden kann.


----------



## odolmann (21. Dezember 2021)

@Charmaquest für uns war die Federgabel ein lohnender Schritt, die Ausdauer stieg damit sofort an. Längere oder wiederholte Abfahrten wurden dadurch nicht mehr so kräftezehrend. Auch für Sprünge über Drops oder Tables gibt es mehr Sicherheit weil das Rad eher auf Kurs bleibt. Und das Mehrgewicht am Rad hat mein Junge gar nicht wahrgenommen, er war auch auf Touren nie langsamer als sein größerer Bruder auf dem 24" Hardtail. Und letztlich muss man sagen: eine qualitativ gute Gabel verliert auch nicht stark an Wert, ich habe sie nach mehr als einem Jahr mit max. 20€ weniger verkauft als die Jungs auf die nächste Größe gewechselt sind...


----------



## Charmaquest (21. Dezember 2021)

Von Drops und Tables ist meiner noch ein bisschen entfernt, wenn er da schon ambitionierter und fitter wäre würde ich wohl nicht lange nachdenken. Wiederverkaufswert ist natürlich ein Argument, man hat ja im Grunde nicht viel zu verlieren. Der Markt ist halt recht überschaubar, vor einigen Monaten gab es mal eine Manitou Junit für 350 €, da hätte ich mal zuschlagen sollen. Aktuell ist halt fast nur die Suntour zu haben, die ist zwar immerhin mit 80 mm Federweg angegeben, die Pendants mit "normalen" Größen haben ja aber nicht den besten Ruf, wenn man so quer liest. 

Ich denke in der aktuellen Konfig werde ich auch erstmal bei anderen Reifen anfangen, für die Flowtrails wird das schon reichen. Sollte er da wirklich noch Ambitionen entwickeln muss halt bei der nächsten Größe mehr investiert werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## baumannma (21. Dezember 2021)

bin da auch nicht viel weiter…

nach dem neuaufbau mit rahmen haben wir auch auf smart sam (glaub in 2.4 breite) gewechselt was deutlich grip und komfort gibt geg. dem irgendwas 2.1 breite von vorher.

die gabel selbst ist eigentlich ready, weiche federn drin (werden mit seinen unter 20kg sicher ansprechen) jedoch ist die einbauhöhe um einiges grösser und habe ein wenig angst dass dem kleinen das rad zu gross/lang wird. warte sicher noch bis im frühling mit umbau.


----------



## Charmaquest (21. Dezember 2021)

Die Kendas auf dem Laufey sind schon 2.20, gefühlt sind die mit dem Smart Sam vergleichbar, die sind dann aber mit 2.35 nochmal einen Tacken breiter. 
Die Rons sind 2.25 und ich erhoffe mir durch die weichere Mischung noch mehr Grip.


----------



## osky (21. Dezember 2021)

Smart Sam ist top, 20x 2.35 hat mein kleiner auch auf dem orbea , die sind top


----------



## Charmaquest (21. Dezember 2021)

Mit wie viel Druck lasst ihr Eure fahren? Und jetzt bitte keine Flatulenz-Witze. 😉 Ich bin zuletzt glaube ich so auf 1 Bar runter, ohne dass der Reifen sichtbar in die Knie gegangen wäre mit dem Fliegengewicht.


----------



## baumannma (21. Dezember 2021)

Charmaquest schrieb:


> Mit wie viel Druck lasst ihr Eure fahren? Und jetzt bitte keine Flatulenz-Witze. 😉 Ich bin zuletzt glaube ich so auf 1 Bar runter, ohne dass der Reifen sichtbar in die Knie gegangen wäre mit dem Fliegengewicht.


20“ ca. 18kg irgendwo zwischen 0.8-1.0, durchschlag ist nie das thema mehr das wegknicken irgendwann


----------

